

Nokia Keynote - Next Generation Maps [Vid] - uuilly
http://webcast.nokia.com/CCUIv3/frameset.aspx?ticket=678-750-7792&target=en-default-&status=ondemand&browser=ns-0-0-0-10-0&stream=flash-video-500

======
ynniv
Don't miss the section starting at 17:10 (LIDAR + Street View = High grade
street level 3d models)

